# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  The Loar LM-500 Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
The Loar LM-500 Giveaway

The Loar and Mandolin Cafe are combining efforts to give away an LM-500 The Loar Golden Age Mandolin on the Mandolin Cafe. Registration commences September 1, 2011 with a winner selected on October 1. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply. The addition of images is turned OFF for this area so as not to compete with or interfere with the news item.

----------


## ChrisDevo

Any chance you could make it a lefty?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

You have to win first  :Smile: 

If you do we'll deal with it.

----------


## Markus

Good luck everyone, thanks Scott and MC.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

This is great Scott, and thanks for making it happen. Esp. for those of us who sat out the last giveaway they did on FB.

----------


## backwoodsborn10

had one of the earlier 500s. they kinda had a bad wrap, but mine wernt to bad. so these new ones ought to be fineren frog hair!      got my fingers crossed! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tim Anderson

Thank you once again for the chance at winning a nice instrument. Good luck to all.

----------


## rsaunders

Hey, I can't wait to enter & win such an amazing instrument, and like Chris, would need a southpaw if possible :Mandosmiley:

----------


## the_musician

GREAT mandolin! I have an LM-700 Loar! and I LOVE it! Whoever wins this wil be very happy with it indeed. Congratulations whoever wins!

Ben Guiltner (Mandolin player of the KBA Treblemakers!)

----------


## Richard J

As a survivor of a traumatic brain injury, much a gift will help me re-wire my brain. Learning now to handle & play a good instrument would be much better then my cognitive therapy which still goes on.

----------


## John Kinn

I have lost two giveaways, so I guess I'm bound to win this one :Wink:

----------


## Ryan13

wow that is gorgeous...

----------


## jesus

Thanks for this opportunity to enjoy a beuty sound as Loar, good loock for everyone.

----------


## albeham

going to hold my breath until I win!!! 

   Good luck everyone.. 
AL

----------


## MANDOHIO

Wow! Please count me in on this giveaway and an opportunity to own a wonderful instrument!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Wow! Please count me in on this giveaway and an opportunity to own a wonderful instrument!


I imagine you will have to enter the drawing to be counted in. As stated in the opening post registration starts Sept. 1.

----------


## Wayne Bagley

Would love to own a Loar
Would love to own THIS Loar.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

You know, if every member pitched in $10+, we could raffle off a real Loar....just saying.

----------


## dreadhead

It's nice to see that this is open to everyone regardless of location. I hate it when giveaways are restricted to the lower 48.

----------


## Dave Cowles

I just bought one of these from Steve Perry. Amazing value. OK, I'll take another one if I win.

----------


## Mark Turner

It is quite pretty!

----------


## Buttonwood Bob

I've entered so many chances to win goodies, and haven't, you would think I would be discourage.  Never.  The Loar is mine.  Every other entrant is wasting their time. :Smile:

----------


## homemade

This mando would look great next to my other cherished players.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

That's a nice looking instrument for the price. There've been some really great sub-$1,000 mandolins popping up lately.

----------


## christinekm

Wow!! What a beauty she is! I didn't realize you guys did giveaways! So awesome... if I won her she'd be my second mando ever! I just started learning this past year and I'm hooked - been a musician for ages but I think I've found the instrument I'm most passionate about now… 16 years into it!  :Smile:

----------


## kirkj121

I've been a keyboard player for 22 years, and have been learning the Mandolin for the last 2.  This website has been very helpful in finding and learning songs that have enabled me to learn the instrument and become a little bit better

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Wow!! What a beauty she is! I didn't realize you guys did giveaways! So awesome… if I won her she'd be my second mando ever! I just started learning this past year and I'm hooked - been a musician for ages but I think I've found the instrument I'm most passionate about now... 16 years into it!


We've done many. Here's a list of companies we've worked with in giveaways below. Some very nice mandolins and other products given away over the years. And, we have one lined up for early next year that will be particularly exciting and possibly an additional one prior to that.

Weber Mandolins
Northfield Instruments
New Millennium Acoustic Design
Breedlove Mandolins
Collings Mandolins
Eastman Mandolins
D'Addario Strings
Acoustic Disc
Reunion Blues
SoundArt Recordings
Colorado Case Company
Rigel Instruments

----------


## BDLefty

Here's one more lefty to add to the field.

Butch

----------


## Jared Heddinger

Ahh, this would be one amazing birthday present....

----------


## John Soper

If at first you don't succeed... enter again!

----------


## rsaunders

I'm in! Thank you so much for the opportunity! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## AlanN

Yep, thanks.

----------


## Willie Poole

If by chance I would win this beauty I would let my students play it while they are taking lessons and surely some of them would purchase one of The Loar mandolins when they feel like they are "accomplished mandolin pickers"

     Willie

----------


## purplemonky

Don't get your hopes up people! This Mando is mine!!!!!!

----------


## jambalaya

playing a rover rm 50 right now. this would be an incredible upgrade. thanks for doing this.

----------


## A5Dave

I play an LM-400 now. If I won, I'd have to change my screen name...oh, well, sacrifices must be made! :Laughing:

----------


## G7MOF

I'm a Lefty and in the UK, hope that's not a problem, I'd love to own one!!!

----------


## Troy Mayfield

How many times can one enter? 1? every 12 hours? once per day?

----------


## MStavros

What a beautiful mandolin! I would love to call this my own.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> How many times can one enter? 1? every 12 hours? once per day?


Directly from the Entry Rules:
_You may enter once with a single email address.
Duplicate email address entries will be removed._

----------


## matteo strazzolini

Come to Italy... birthplace of mandolin :-)

----------


## MartyCanary

We're having a contest within the contest... all members of the family are entered. I hope my boy wins it!

----------


## Troy Mayfield

> Directly from the Entry Rules:
> _You may enter once with a single email address.
> Duplicate email address entries will be removed._


Should have read the rules...thanks!

----------


## Gerard Dick

Sure my hat's in the ring. Can us Canadians play too?

----------


## mcstrange

I wonder if they will look favourably on players stuck in darkest Africa who have to ride on camelback for three days to get to the dhows to take me to the airport to get on the plane to collect the prize...might as well buy one... :Laughing:  I'll have a go anyway...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I wonder if they will look favourably on players stuck in darkest Africa who have to ride on camelback for three days to get to the dhows to take me to the airport to get on the plane to collect the prize...might as well buy one... I'll have a go anyway...


We'll only ship as far as planes will deliver. We stop at camels.

----------


## Ken Scarbrough

Thanks for giving us all a chance to win this fine mandolin and Good Luck to everyone.

Ken.

----------


## Malcolm G.

Thank you again, Scott!

The Mandolin Cafe only partners with the best, and we all benefit.

Cheers and good luck to all.

----------


## JimRym

Sign me up!  -Jim

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Pick me; pick me!! :Grin:

----------


## inventor00

We would love to give this Mandolin a good home. We had an accident with our old Gibson last year --- and  would give it a playing home.

----------


## El Greco

I'm soooo winning this! (Isn't gluttony wonderful?  :Redface: )

----------


## Pikalot

> You have to win first 
> 
> If you do we'll deal with it.


Ah, this is good to see... I crave the all black lm-500.... When I win, I hope you guys can deal with that!  :Smile:

----------


## AngryHatter

Winning would be sweet music, indeed.

----------


## jambalaya

fingers crossed. <<<<<<please please please please>>>>>>>>

----------


## lenf12

At 10:36 AM EDT, I still have not received the email informing me of my good fortune. Somebody call tech support.......

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Markus

Len, 

It's a long way to Kansas, but I swear I hear Scott playing this tune:



And here I thought he was playing it for me.

Congrats to the winner.

----------


## Jeffrey Sawyer

I am still doing the happy dance since I found out late last night!

----------


## Hogadi

Congrats on the win Jeffrey!  Play it in health.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Well done Jeffrey. Congrats on the win. Looking forward to more updates when the mandolin is finally in your hands.

----------


## Jeffrey Sawyer

I will post lots of pics and maybe a video if I gather up the nerve!

----------


## Fstpicker

Congratulations! Love to see a video. Sure love my Loar LM-400. 

Jeff

----------


## Ed Goist

*Congratulations, Jeffrey!*

----------


## Beanzy

Congratulations Jeffrey..... no pressure now, but you've just got to play better than everyone else who entered! 

 :Wink:

----------

